# Smoking my pork belly on stick burner



## motolife313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Kind of a pain in the butt to cold warm smoke it because u gota constantly feed tiny sticks into the firebox but hopefully it will be worth it. Be nice to add another exuast on my smoker too. But it's working, keeping fire small and keeping temps under 130


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 3, 2018)

What do you do with the wood in there that has the nails in it?

Looks good .  Good luck :)


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Cooking with alder,apple,cherry some plum and some oak


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Those are not nails. That's alder wood holding my temp probs sense my oven gauges start at 150 I'm doing the temp reading like this for the first time. This way works too for getting a good average temp and it's right on today. I've been wanting to drill a hole in my exuast and welding in a bung but haven't got around to it


----------



## motocrash (Mar 3, 2018)

Frankensmoker's running good! Funny seeing the tiny little fire in the FB:D


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2018)

That should be Great Tasting with that real wood smoke, and keeping it at 130° or below is Great !!.
I keep my smoker between 100° & 130° for Bacon, but my Watt-burner is easier to do that with.
Like.

Bear


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 3, 2018)

U were spot on 140-150 and it's starting to render the fat and look juicey. So I'm lifting the door to let heat out


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 3, 2018)

I've been smoking it little over 6 hours. I'm planing on going 8. Am I supposed to let it rest couple days before cutting it in slices? If so am I supposed to leave it covered in fridge or uncovered? Seems I've seen pics of it uncoverd


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 3, 2018)

Most people leave it on a rack uncovered in fridge.

I see the wires now going to the probes in the wood. Ok. Lol


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ok cool thanks. How about testing a few peices tonight?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2018)

I use an Amazen tube in my offset to cold smoke my bacon.
I put it in the firebox & the smoke drafts right thru.
It makes it real easy!
http://www.amazenproducts.com/
Al


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice Al. I've seen daves setup i think where there's a long tube maybe 10' between fb and cc. That would give it time to cool off. A thin pipe would cool down too better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> View attachment 356066
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I let mine rest for 36 to 48 hours. I never noticed any improvement after 48.
I wrap mine tight with saran wrap & put it in the fridge. Keeps the flavor from leaving the Bacon through the air, and keeps Mrs Bear from complaining about her Fridge smelling too Smoky. (I guess she means "Smelling Too Good"??)

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2018)

Have you thought about adding an upper air inlet to the Firebox ??  that will let in colder air and remove some air flow from the fire .....


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Got it sliced up yesterday and tried some last night. On my flat top. Going to try in the oven tonight


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Once I get it up to temp it takes about this much flame for 350 degrees


----------



## motocrash (Mar 9, 2018)

Bacon's looking good man! I bet that asparagus was tasty in that bacon fat too.
Nice job on the flat top;)


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks. I'm getting a better taste for it today sense no beers in me this time. It's tasty but not very smokey or salty. I may do a lot longer smoke next time. Just had 4 pieces and thinking about another 4 lol. Put it in the oven and it was good


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 9, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Have you thought about adding an upper air inlet to the Firebox ??  that will let in colder air and remove some air flow from the fire .....


 

Haven't though about that. Figured  another stack would work well too


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2018)

Upper air inlet allow for good air flow without adding heat..  The lower air inlet controls the heat....






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
  ..


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh ok thanks. I run my door vent wide open and adjust temp with how many pieces of wood go in the fb.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2018)

Bacon looks fantastic , and I like the blue flame on the flat top . What I really want to know , is that a "70 / "71 Torino in your yard ?


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 10, 2018)

It's  a Buick skylark. Going to toss a Chevy 400 in it soon


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah ,,, I can see that now . Back window profile about the same ,, I'm Ford minded . Had a buddy that had a '73 stage 3 Buick . Different body style , sweet car . Thx .


----------

